# Burton Clothing



## Kenai (Dec 15, 2013)




----------



## Fiddsy (Jul 12, 2015)

You're trolling yeah?
Surely you must be..


----------



## basser (Sep 18, 2015)

It does not matter at all. I am a big fan of burton so some of my gear is from them and the rest is other brands. No one will judge.


----------



## MisterNarwhal (Dec 6, 2016)

Like the rest of Burton's gear, it's all or nothing. Their EST bindings require a board with the Burton channel. Likewise, their pants aren't going to correctly interface with other companies boots, and if you aren't wearing Burton base layers, your jacket will never fit right no matter what you try.


----------



## basser (Sep 18, 2015)

MisterNarwhal said:


> Like the rest of Burton's gear, it's all or nothing. Their EST bindings require a board with the Burton channel. Likewise, their pants aren't going to correctly interface with other companies boots, and if you aren't wearing Burton base layers, your jacket will never fit right no matter what you try.


This is kinda funny. I was reading it originally and I thought you were serious because the first part is true, then I realized you were joking haha


----------



## Varza (Jan 6, 2013)

Why, exactly, are you even asking? Troll.

I have some AK gore-tex stuff I got this season. Works great for me. I'll likely never buy a Burton board. Also works for me. 

Ok, I tried to be helpful. But WTF? It's how, not what you ride, and definitely not what you wear. As long as it's waterproof. And even then...


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

My Oakley jacket burst into flames the moment I strapped into my Burton board and bindings. I'm assuming it works the same in reverse, but riding a flaming snowboard would be pretty badass.


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

Do you even ride bro?


----------



## Fiddsy (Jul 12, 2015)

Phedder said:


> My Oakley jacket burst into flames the moment I strapped into my Burton board and bindings. I'm assuming it works the same in reverse, but riding a flaming snowboard would be pretty badass.


Something like this
https://youtu.be/mL1jOutO8wA


----------



## Nocturnal7x (Mar 6, 2015)

I like my burton jacket and pants. I ride an Arbor. 

Sometimes I think people on the mountain are looking at me, I try to ignore them, but sometimes it gets to me a little. Not gonna lie.


----------



## serum153 (Mar 8, 2017)

If you like it..wear it. Never base ur decisions on what people think


----------



## ctoma (Aug 9, 2011)

Phedder said:


> My Oakley jacket burst into flames the moment I strapped into my Burton board and bindings. I'm assuming it works the same in reverse, but riding a flaming snowboard would be pretty badass.


True story, here's a photo:


----------

